# Peanuts/Charlie Brown/Snoopy 2019



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

This is the only item I have seen thus far: 









18" Beige and Stone Finish Orange Snoopy Jack-O-Lantern Halloween Decoration


It is now very easy to add the 3-dimensional Halloween scene right inside your house with this snoopy jack-o-lantern that is contrived with a stone finish in a




www.christmascentral.com





Did you check Hallmark? They’ve had lots of their items in the past.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Did you check Hallmark? They’ve had lots of their items in the past.


Not much new, unfortunately.

Oriental Trading has a decent selection, though!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Homegoods had a blanket and a few decor items.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I bought a Charlie Brown Great Pumpkin t-shirt at Cracker Barrel a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Someone had posted that Homegoods and TJ Maxx has a Snoopy with Woodstock inside the great pumpkin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

They had these kids pajamas at TJ Maxx. I know there was other Peanuts merchandise scattered through the store, as well.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hallmark has a lot of Peanuts stuff in general.





Peanuts® Gifts, Cards & Ornaments | Hallmark


Peanuts fans will love Hallmark's collection of gifts, ornaments and cards featuring Charlie Brown, Snoopy and the whole gang. Perfect for bdays, Christmas and more!




www.hallmark.com


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

RichardG said:


> Someone had posted that Homegoods and TJ Maxx has a Snoopy with Woodstock inside the great pumpkin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do ! and it is so freakin' cute. I had it in my hand and decided at 40 bucks I just didn't need it but I really did want it. Its a nice size too. medium jack o lantern with snoopy sticking out of the top and woodstock on his head, the Jack lights up. If anyone is a fan , its a must have. HG and TJMaxx also have a set of 4 glass tumblers with the peanuts gang on them as well as a few mugs.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> They do ! and it is so freakin' cute. I had it in my hand and decided at 40 bucks I just didn't need it but I really did want it. Its a nice size too. medium jack o lantern with snoopy sticking out of the top and woodstock on his head, the Jack lights up. If anyone is a fan , its a must have. HG and TJMaxx also have a set of 4 glass tumblers with the peanuts gang on them as well as a few mugs.


Thanks for that. I’m going to check again. I checked a Homegoods and they didn’t have any of those. And then I get home that night and someone posts about it. Ugh!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

I was at TJ Maxx tonight. Mine is already practically wiped out of Halloween - only one aisle left. I don't know if they will restock again at some point closer to October. My HomeGoods was still packed with stuff the other day, though.

TJ Maxx still had the Snoopy and Woodstock pumpkin though. It's $29.99 and there is an LED light inside. There was also a dancing Snoopy in a pumpkin costume doll for $14.99. Unfortunately, the music is not the Charlie Brown song.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

Pottery Barn Kids also has a few Peanuts Halloween items (and Thanksgiving and Christmas)





Halloween Shop: Kids Costumes & Décor | Pottery Barn Kids


Shop Pottery Barn Kids' Halloween shop for Halloween costumes and decorations the whole family will enjoys. Discover cute costumes, treat bags, and more.




www.potterybarnkids.com





My faves:


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Cvs has a lot of peanuts Halloween plush characters also I saw some peanuts tattoos and a ceramic snoopy on a pumpkin. 
They usually have a few greeters as well. 
At home has a snoopy Halloween inflatable and bed bath and beyond has a ton of fall snoopy stuff like bathroom mats wreath for a door and a tolit seat cover. 
Cracker Barrel has a lot of t shirts and a Animated plush. 
Walmart usually also has a few things usually keep a eye out. 
Hallmark like talked about above has bunch I bought a small snoopy plush and a couple ornaments they also have a blanket,sign, and more plush snoopy characters.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

NH708 said:


> I was at TJ Maxx tonight. Mine is already practically wiped out of Halloween - only one aisle left. I don't know if they will restock again at some point closer to October. My HomeGoods was still packed with stuff the other day, though.
> 
> TJ Maxx still had the Snoopy and Woodstock pumpkin though. It's $29.99 and there is an LED light inside. There was also a dancing Snoopy in a pumpkin costume doll for $14.99. Unfortunately, the music is not the Charlie Brown song.
> View attachment 717866
> ...


29.99 ??? All the ones I've seen here were 39.99, that is why I didn't get , probablly would have bought it at 29. Now I have to go out and look again. I wonder why different areas would have such different prices ? I have no theme or area where I would use this guy but I really love it.


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> 29.99 ??? All the ones I've seen here were 39.99, that is why I didn't get , probablly would have bought it at 29. Now I have to go out and look again. I wonder why different areas would have such different prices ? I have no theme or area where I would use this guy but I really love it.


$29.99 here in Florida too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Posted a few photos of some Snoopy plushies that Rite Aid Pharmacy has: https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/rite-aid-pharmacy-halloween-2019.205286/

If you have their wellness+ rewards card you can get them at their sale price when they go on sale. Right now this weekend 8/30 & 8/31 members should have received a Friends and Family email coupon code to work with their card for 30% off.


----------



## toysaplenty (Aug 5, 2009)

29.99 in Ohio, just got my Snoopy/Woodstock pumpkin today. They had one more left, besides the one I bought, at the Brooklyn, Ohio TJ Maxx store.


----------



## Chris Overholt (Jun 27, 2016)

toysaplenty said:


> 29.99 in Ohio, just got my Snoopy/Woodstock pumpkin today. They had one more left, besides the one I bought, at the Brooklyn, Ohio TJ Maxx store.


And thanks to you it’s mine! I rarely go to that store, but when I read your message I threw both kids in the car (in their pjs) and drove up there. I was hoping it was still there and it was. Thanks so much for the heads up! I absolutely love it!


----------



## toysaplenty (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome! Glad I could help! It really is adorable. Also, for the future, you can call them and ask them to set it aside for you at the front desk. I called every TJ Maxx and Homegoods in the area until I found one at the Brooklyn store and they were happy to hold it for me until I could get there.


----------



## toysaplenty (Aug 5, 2009)

You know that will be a great memory for your kids when they are adults. Remember when Mom/Dad threw us in the car in our pajamas to go get a Snoopy Pumpkin at the store? LOL


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Saw sets of glass tumblers at Tjmaxx. Reminded me of the glasses we used to get at McDonald's when I was a child.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

For the Jim Shore collectors, there were three new Peanuts themed figures this year. Hallmark doesn't seem to have the vampire, for some reason.








Peanuts by Jim Shore


Peanuts™ by Jim Shore showcases the Peanuts gang as interpreted and designed by one of America’s leading folk artists. Jim Shore’s collectible figurines celebrate nostalgic Peanuts moments as memorable gifts.




jimshore.com



























Does anyone know if Bed Bath and Beyond has more stuff than what is just posted online? I usually don't stop in there, and nothing on their website is very inspiring.








PEANUTS | Bed Bath & Beyond


With all your favorites from PEANUTS in one place, Bed Bath & Beyond makes it easy to get great deals on your must-haves from PEANUTS.




www.bedbathandbeyond.com





Hanna Andersson consistently has new Peanuts prints throughout the year. There are several Halloween ones right now. If you like a bargain and don't mind risking a sell-out though, HA usually has a great Black Friday sale on their pj's at $20 apiece.





Kids Peanuts™ Pajamas | Hanna Andersson


Featuring classic characters like Snoopy and Woodstock, our collection of kids Peanuts™ pajamas are crafted with 100% organic cotton for unrivaled softness.




www.hannaandersson.com













Some cute sheets from the Vermont Country Store


https://www.vermontcountrystore.com/specialty-shops/category/peanuts-gang


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

toysaplenty said:


> 29.99 in Ohio, just got my Snoopy/Woodstock pumpkin today. They had one more left, besides the one I bought, at the Brooklyn, Ohio TJ Maxx store.


Thanks to all you guys saying you found it for 29.99. Made me go back to Marshall's and recheck. The had 2 and both were 39.99 BUT today I had to go to a different city for work and dropped into a TJ Maxx and they had one as well and it was only 29.99 so I grabbed the little guys. Glad you told me so I gave him a second shot !!


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

More Charlie Brown at TJ Maxx tonight. Blanket, mugs, pint glasses, disposable cups, and kids pajamas.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I love the cups so cute!


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

FYI, Pottery Barn and PBK has a lot of their Halloween stuff on sale with free shipping, including Charlie Brown items.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Wish they would bring this back at Pottery Barn!


----------



## toysaplenty (Aug 5, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Thanks to all you guys saying you found it for 29.99. Made me go back to Marshall's and recheck. The had 2 and both were 39.99 BUT today I had to go to a different city for work and dropped into a TJ Maxx and they had one as well and it was only 29.99 so I grabbed the little guys. Glad you told me so I gave him a second shot !!





toysaplenty said:


> 29.99 in Ohio, just got my Snoopy/Woodstock pumpkin today. They had one more left, besides the one I bought, at the Brooklyn, Ohio TJ Maxx store.


The Snoopy and Woodstock pumpkin has been selling for $175 on Ebay. Crazy!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

toysaplenty said:


> The Snoopy and Woodstock pumpkin has been selling for $175 on Ebay. Crazy!


I never understand who is paying those prices. I still see them in stores, saw 2 this weekend. I feel like I need to start getting on the Ebay band wagon and ripping folks off....hmmm


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

Agreed - those ebay prices are crazy! But the only acxtually sold item I see on ebay was for $100, and others are languishing unsold. Which makes sense, because I just saw two in y TJ Maxx today!

Anyway, two more product sightings - plastic plates at HomeGoods and a plastic bowl at TJ Maxx.


----------



## EvonneSnoopy (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi, which TJ Maxx or HG you saw the snoopy and Woodstock in the great pumpkin? I went to HG and TJ maxx in my areas but didn’t see it


----------



## EvonneSnoopy (Nov 2, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I never understand who is paying those prices. I still see them in stores, saw 2 this weekend. I feel like I need to start getting on the Ebay band wagon and ripping folks off....hmmm


Where did you see it ? I wanna buy


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

At HomeGoods this year:










I think the pint glasses this year are ADORABLE!


----------

